# Trumpet calls??



## MKW (Apr 17, 2009)

I just started using trumpet and wingbone calls this year. After tons and tons of practice, I've been able to call in and kill gobblers with a wingbone (Brams Bones) and a trumpet (Mike Battey Alpha-One) this spring. Anyway, I find myself absolutely impressed with the pure yelps that can be produced with a trumpet. Soooo, for those of y'all that use trumpet calls, who makes your favorite ones??? I'm gonna buy some more and I'd like to be somewhat sure of good sound before I order. Now, I have trumpets from Ernie Fetters, Mike Battey, Michael Buckner, and Harry Burkett.
What others should I consider?? THANKS!

Mike


----------



## bearhunter39 (Apr 17, 2009)

I make my own call's i make them out of creek cane i've killed several gobbler's with them


----------



## Wacenturion (Apr 17, 2009)

I have several from Frank Cox.....nice sounding.


----------



## longbearded1 (Apr 17, 2009)

Your buddy Marlin Watkins makes GREAT trumpets. Jerry "Dad" White right there in Georgia. Constantine makes a good one also. Frank Cox as mentioned. You could get on the waiting list for the famous Zack Farmer, several years wait.


----------



## Huntinfool (Apr 17, 2009)

If you can get a Farmer, you're the man.  

Give Alan Sentell a call as well.  He makes some amazing stuff and has won a bunch of awards as well.


----------



## MKW (Apr 17, 2009)

*????*



longbearded1 said:


> Your buddy Marlin Watkins makes GREAT trumpets. Jerry "Dad" White right there in Georgia. Constantine makes a good one also. Frank Cox as mentioned. You could get on the waiting list for the famous Zack Farmer, several years wait.



My buddy Marlin Watkins????
A buddy of mine sent one of Marlins to try out and you are correct...it was great. One of his is on my list.  Cox and Farmer trumpets are out of my league, for now. I'm just learning.

Mike


----------



## Trizey (Apr 17, 2009)

I've got a convertible from Alan Sentell.  Very nice sounding trumpet.


----------



## returntoarchery (Apr 17, 2009)

bearhunter39 said:


> I make my own call's i make them out of creek cane i've killed several gobbler's with them



plenty of creek cane on my hunting club. can you point me to a diy plan for one? I'd like to try my hand making one.


----------



## longbearded1 (Apr 17, 2009)

Thought you might have known Marlin through Steve Reeves or John Coit. He hunts over at Bang Collins place on occasion. He and Steve hunted a couple of days together in March.


----------



## gblrklr (Apr 17, 2009)

I normally use my LE Wildtalker from Battey or, more recently, my Macassar Ebony and ivory trumpet from Frank Cox.  The majority of the gobblers that my son and I have killed for the past three years have been called in with a trumpet.  I my start saving for a Herb Hornstra next.


----------



## Nitro (Apr 17, 2009)

Mr.Sentell for sure. He makes a great, user friendly caller. Plus he will work with you on instruction and technique.

I would also add Ralph Permar and Mr. Billy Buice to the list.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Apr 17, 2009)

My understanding is that Mr L.F. Cox makes a good one, but he and I don't get along and I wouldn't take one of his calls if you gave it to me.

Alan Sentell makes an excellent trumpet as well as Dewey Johnson (who works with Dad).  Both have won awards on their trumpets.


----------



## Huntinfool (Apr 17, 2009)

David Mills said:


> I wouldn't take one of his calls if you gave it to me.



You and me both brother.....


It's a shame too.  I hear he makes some stellar calls.  I just have this thing about not owning calls from makers who have too high an opinion of themselves.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Apr 17, 2009)

Huntinfool said:


> I just have this thing about not owning calls from makers who have too high an opinion of themselves.



Yep, you hit the nail on the head.


----------



## Nitro (Apr 17, 2009)

Huntinfool said:


> You and me both brother.....
> 
> 
> It's a shame too.  I hear he makes some stellar calls.  I just have this thing about not owning calls from makers who have too high an opinion of themselves.



I own ONE of Frank's calls. It is gorgeous, perfect in craftsmanship and material. Some of the most highly figured Desert Ironwood I have seen.

The call is easy to run, and will doubtless be the acme of my trumpet collection. It will be the ONLY LF Cox call I own...... nuf said?

I have multiple callers from most of the other makers mentioned on this thread.

My next planned purchases are from Mr. Buice and Mr. Sentell.

I need another Ironwood trumpet from Mr. Buice  and a trumpet from Mr.Sentell in whatever wood he decides to make it from- he is the best judge of that.

Mr. Alan is quite possibly the nicest person on this board- and makes fabulous callers.

Those of you that don't use Trumpets or wingbones would do well to buy a quality caller and invest the time in learning to run a air operated yelper. They are effective calls in the hands of a hunter who knows how to run it.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Apr 17, 2009)

Nitro said:


> They are effective calls in the hands of a hunter who knows how to run it.



That's the catch Andrew.  I've got a couple of trumpets and can barely make a decent yelp.  IMO, they are the most difficult to learn but as you said "need to invest the time".

BTW, thought it was funny that you said you NEED another trumpet.


----------



## hawaiian (Apr 17, 2009)

Mr L.F. Cox popularity question aside, he doses make a well made calls and his work has certainly been known to appreciate in value. "nuff said" 

         Yull Have a nice day  
          Hunt'em Hard or no Hunt at all !!!


----------



## Killdee (Apr 17, 2009)

I have 1 older buice call and its about like a guitar, I'll wear the dadburn thing out before I can make a decent racket out of it. I need some schooling on it I guess, I make a good cluck but 1-2 yelps and then a run over dog sound.............


----------



## MKW (Apr 17, 2009)

*???*

Any of y'all that have trumpets and can't run them, PM me with info if you want to sell them.

Mike


----------



## blindhog (Apr 17, 2009)

What kind of price range do the quality trumpets come?


----------



## MKW (Apr 17, 2009)

*...*

The range is pretty broad. I have seen trumpets sell anywhere between $75-$1200.

Mike


----------



## Nitro (Apr 17, 2009)

MKW said:


> The range is pretty broad. I have seen trumpets sell anywhere between $75-$1200.
> 
> Mike



I'd say that's accurate.

Equate it to guitars..........just because you have a Fender Stratocaster or a Gibson Les Paul, doesn't mean you are Jimmy Page or Eric Clapton. 

You still have to put in the time and effort to be able to use the tools.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Apr 17, 2009)

hawaiian said:


> Mr L.F. Cox popularity question aside, he doses make a well made calls and his work has certainly been known to appreciate in value. "nuff said"
> 
> Yull Have a nice day
> Hunt'em Hard or no Hunt at all !!!



From what I've heard, I cannot argue that point.


OK OK, I'm gonna take one of them trumpets out and practice tonight.


----------



## Killdee (Apr 17, 2009)

MKW said:


> Any of y'all that have trumpets and can't run them, PM me with info if you want to sell them.
> 
> Mike



I'll blow till my last breath till I can make turkey racket.....BTW I know you dont blow on it boys, I aint that dufus.


----------



## gblrklr (Apr 17, 2009)

Killdee said:


> I'll blow till my last breath till I can make turkey racket.....BTW I know you dont blow on it boys, I aint that dufus.



Dang, I thought I was going to be able to help you out!


----------



## whitetaco02 (Apr 17, 2009)

Huntinfool said:


> You and me both brother.....
> 
> 
> It's a shame too.  I hear he makes some stellar calls.  I just have this thing about not owning calls from makers who have too high an opinion of themselves.



Same sort of thing happened to me at the Turkeyrama in 08.  I was talking with a call maker about his calls and was wanting to see which one I should get.  I was reaching for my wallet to buy one and he acted as if I wasn't even there when I was ready to buy.  He was sort of looking past me looking for his next potential customer.  I just walked away!  I felt like I wasn't even worthy of one of his calls!


----------



## bearhunter39 (Apr 18, 2009)

returntoarchery said:


> plenty of creek cane on my hunting club. can you point me to a diy plan for one? I'd like to try my hand making one.


well the first thing you need to go out and pick you out a stalk of cane the bottom need's to be close to the size of a12 ga. shotgun shell i like to put about 4 section's of cane in each call each section will fit into the other starting with bottom section need's to be 3.25inches second section need's to be 2.25 inches 1.25 inches the last section at the top is very important that it is correct or call will not sound right  in need's to be2 inches long but it need's to be small in diameter about half the size of a pencil ok once the section's are cut you need to dry fit call together if you have ever saw a tom turpin yelper it will look similar each section will fit .25 inches in to the other you may need to take your pocket knife and do a little trimmimg so they will fit together once you have it fitted you will need some epoxy that will work on wood you can get it at any hardware store i got mine at ace hardware it is called quick dry epoxy make sure you take some sandpaper and sand the .25 section you are going to epoxy also you can sand after drying but you need to make sure there are no leak's  in any of the joint's i know you could probably go buy a call but there is a lot of satisfaction in calling up turkey's with a call that you made overall length of call is 8 inches long if you have any problem's let me know also let me know how it goes maybe you will kill a big one
i am sending pic to help


----------



## va longbeard (Apr 18, 2009)

Two other good ones not mentioned are Ralph Permar and Matt Mcclain.

Both great trumpet call makers.


----------



## 1776Flintlock (Apr 18, 2009)

I use the wing bones from the turkeys I have gotten. If you have yet to get a bird I believe Knight & Hale makes a nice call to replicate a real wing bone. They use wood and some clear plastic pipe with a green kisser type button to keep you from jabbing it in your mouth too far I suppose.


----------



## Newman (Apr 19, 2009)

I'll second the Matt McLain.  Awesome call.


----------



## Take Em Matt 2 (Apr 19, 2009)

how do yall position your mouth when blowing into a trumpet call?


----------



## gblrklr (Apr 19, 2009)




----------



## rex upshaw (Apr 19, 2009)

Take Em Matt 2 said:


> how do yall position your mouth when blowing into a trumpet call?



i get the call maker to cut a notch in the side and play it like a flute.


----------



## Huntinfool (Apr 20, 2009)

hawaiian said:


> Mr L.F. Cox popularity question aside, he doses make a well made calls and his work has certainly been known to appreciate in value. "nuff said"



Nobody questioned the quality of his workmanship.  That's pretty clearly established.

I'd just rather send my money to a call maker who I can have some respect for.  There's plenty of them out there.


----------



## richmeister (Apr 24, 2009)

I own a Turpin trumpet, It works well, but it was a little on the pricey side


----------



## Arrow3 (Apr 24, 2009)

Those dang trumpets don't work.......


----------



## Retired Army Guy (Apr 24, 2009)

I forget who made mine but I bought it from Wing Supply.  Its a natural glued Turkey Hen Wing Bone.  I also have a Turkey Wing Bone with a 410 shell I bought at a NWTF convention.  Both work great but Ive never been able to close the deal with one.  Probably just me but I cant get any quality low stuff out of them for the closer.


----------



## Turkey Comander (Apr 25, 2009)

David Mills said:


> My understanding is that Mr L.F. Cox makes a good one, but he and I don't get along and I wouldn't take one of his calls if you gave it to me.
> 
> Alan Sentell makes an excellent trumpet as well as Dewey Johnson (who works with Dad).  Both have won awards on their trumpets.



That's one thing yOu don't have to worry about.

Me giving you one of my Trumpets.


----------



## howl (Apr 25, 2009)

There's a specific forum for talking about how great Cox and others are or aren't. Perhaps he will give you the url.

Back on track: Anyone tried Harry Burkett's cane yelper? I have tried some of his stuff. Seems like he builds for an old boss hen sorta sound.


----------



## TK1 (Apr 25, 2009)

howl said:


> There's a specific forum for talking about how great Cox and others are or aren't. Perhaps he will give you the url.
> 
> Back on track: Anyone tried Harry Burkett's cane yelper? I have tried some of his stuff. Seems like he builds for an old boss hen sorta sound.




Whats the url?...Id like to visit the joint....Seems you know sumpin' about it..


----------



## howl (Apr 26, 2009)

Considering you're a regular contributor, I really doubt you need me to google it up for you.


----------



## MKW (Apr 27, 2009)

*...*

It's not a matter of "need"!

Mike


----------



## Huntinfool (Apr 27, 2009)

Ah...the Comander speaketh.


Don't worry Frank.  Everybody said you make good calls bud.  We gave you your props.  No go on back to "the dark side" like a good boy.


----------



## Double Cluck (Apr 27, 2009)

I know some guys that are not on the internet that use trumpets and also one of them makes trumpets and they told me several years (like ten or twelve years) ago that LF Cox trumpets are outstanding in sound and beauty. I dont use trumpets but I have heard them and they are impressive. I have heard SteveTurpin trumpets too and I think they sound good.


----------



## nhancedsvt (Apr 27, 2009)

it might be off topic, but does someone know where i can find a link as to how to properly use a wingbone/trumpet and maybe what they're supposed to sound like when you get it right?


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Apr 27, 2009)

Turkey Comander said:


> That's one thing yOu don't have to worry about.
> 
> Me giving you one of my Trumpets.



The man can't even spell, there are 2 m's in CoMMander.


----------



## rutandstrut (Apr 27, 2009)

I am surprised that no one mentioned Frank Hegler. IMO Frank makes Trumpet Calls that are true works of art and sound very good als! He is a true craftsman! Billy Buice, Zack Farmer and Alan Sentell also make very good Trumpets.


----------



## turkeytrooper (Apr 28, 2009)

nhancedsvt alan sentell has a dvd "talking trumpet" he sent it with the trumpet I bought and I've also seen it on ebay. It has him playing the trumpet and explaining how to run it and man can he run it.


----------



## TK1 (Apr 28, 2009)

This PA turkey liked the Cox trumpet...it was the last thing it heard....Brought it 200 yds across a field...after listening to a Delta's Edge slate and one of my mouth calls....


----------



## TK1 (Apr 28, 2009)

rutandstrut said:


> I am surprised that no one mentioned Frank Hegler. IMO Frank makes Trumpet Calls that are true works of art and sound very good als! He is a true craftsman! Billy Buice, Zack Farmer and Alan Sentell also make very good Trumpets.



No offense Tim but the "art" is falling fast in turkey calls...


----------



## rex upshaw (Apr 28, 2009)

TK1 said:


> one of my mouth calls



which mouth call is that?


----------



## TK1 (Apr 28, 2009)

CHAOS........its new


----------



## rex upshaw (Apr 28, 2009)

TK1 said:


> CHAOS........its new



thanks.


----------



## Huntinfool (Apr 28, 2009)

That's the one that comes out of my vest first as well.  Then the havoc....then another that I don't know the name of.  

It's kind of a middle ground between real clear tones and super raspy IMO.  Really good sounding call.


----------



## rex upshaw (Apr 28, 2009)

Huntinfool said:


> That's the one that comes out of my vest first as well.  Then the havoc....then another that I don't know the name of.
> 
> It's kind of a middle ground between real clear tones and super raspy IMO.  Really good sounding call.




i've got the kee and havoc, but it sounds like i need to pick up the chaos as well.


----------



## Nitro (Apr 28, 2009)

TK1 said:


> No offense Tim but the "art" is falling fast in turkey calls...



Only if the frugal among us fail to support the Artists that CUSTOM callmakers truly are.

I can call a turkey in with a blade of grass.............. however, my Grandchildren won't have an heirloom handed down to them.

Support the Custom callmakers and the American Folklore heritage that goes along with it.


----------



## rutandstrut (Apr 28, 2009)

TK1 said:


> No offense Tim but the "art" is falling fast in turkey calls...



Steve, No offense taken! 

Turkey Calls are an important part of Folk Art in America. IMO the Art and Craftsmanship will always be a part of Custom Made Turkey Calls.  

I will re-state my initial comment a different way so that there will not be any question what I said! Frank Hegler makes great sounding Trumpet Calls that are true works or art. The "Fit and Finish", "Craftsmanship" and "Originality of Design" are unrivaled. 



French Walnut, Brass Transition, Brass Ferruled removable Elephant Ivory Mouthpiece. Turkey Killer!


----------



## MKW (Apr 29, 2009)

*...*

Thanks for all the suggestions. I have heard that Frank Hegler makes the absolute best trumpets, but they are pricey! 
Tim, I'll be contacting you when I'm ready for another one. I checked out the ones on your sight...beautiful!!

Mike


----------



## rutandstrut (Apr 29, 2009)

Mike, Thanks for the compliment on the Trumpet Calls that I make! The Hegler Call that I posted above is the only one that I have. It is a great sounding call that looks great and holds a lot of sentimental value for me. I actually got to see him boring the barrel of this Trumpet while I was visiting his shop several years ago!


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Apr 30, 2009)

David Mills said:


> My understanding is that Mr L.F. Cox makes a good one, but he and I don't get along and I wouldn't take one of his calls if you gave it to me.



Let me publicly state that my comment about me and Frank Cox not getting along was uncalled for.  Sorry to have hijacked your thread Mike.


----------



## Take Em Matt 2 (Apr 30, 2009)

great thread!


----------



## deerfeather (Mar 18, 2022)

Frank Cox is an old head conductor from the railroad...Let me try to explain to yall something, have you ever worked for a company that trys to fire you the day they hire you? and every day till you retire! That is how railways treat T/E employees. "conductors and engineers"..I have 20+ years on the railroad and have seen and can tell you, people have no idea what its like to be on call 24/7 and never no when your going to work and take a train 200 miles away from your home terminal and get stranded for days out of town in a ragged motel, only to come to work and trainmasters try to fire you for anything! ASK ANYONE WHO WORKS FOR CSX OR NS IN GEORGIA!!!!!!!!! { Im just saying, MR, COX has been treated like crap and unappreciated for years} And thats why he dont give a crap what people think or say about him!!! What im trying to say is imagine being on a loaded 20,0000 ton coal train you cant stop and people stand in front of you on the rail and commit suicide or you hit several cars that ran the crossing gates. Or you almost hit a propane truck or school bus loaded with kids,,,The job is stressful enough and then add the fact that its highly dangerous of coupling yourself up between cars or getting rolled into the side of a building or trip an fall under the freight cars! Then you got trainmasters hiding in the bushes trying to catch you making one mistake or rule violation. I n which you have over 6000 operating rules and timetables you have to know by heart, and a Union who has no power to strike or defend you!!! Its a clown show! LF COX worked there as i do. I cant say i know the man, but i do know who he worked for more than 30 years and im sure hes aggrevated and thats why i believe he dont give a crap what people say about him!!!  "IM JUST SAYING" LOL...


----------



## fountain (Mar 18, 2022)

I just wish MKW was still around and still making calls.   Last I talked to him I told him I wanted one, but that’s been many years ago


----------



## Gaswamp (Mar 18, 2022)

blast from the past.


----------



## deast1988 (Mar 18, 2022)

I’m on Permar list, and AGE and the wait doesn’t get any shorter with time.


----------



## Gadget (Mar 19, 2022)

Haha..... bumped a 13yr old thread to talk about Frank.

Thought MKW was back for minute, wonder what he's been up to


----------



## Gut_Pile (Mar 21, 2022)

Gadget said:


> Haha..... bumped a 13yr old thread to talk about Frank.
> 
> Thought MKW was back for minute, wonder what he's been up to



Lives in SC now. I'm in a dove club with him

He's still killing gobblers, but not making any turkey calls


----------



## fountain (Mar 22, 2022)

Gut_Pile said:


> Lives in SC now. I'm in a dove club with him
> 
> He's still killing gobblers, but not making any turkey calls


Like 0…none??   See if you can con him into for just one…then call me.  Lol.  I talked to many years ago but haven’t in a good while now


----------



## Huntinfool (Mar 22, 2022)

Man it's good to see a bunch of these old names that I used to come on here to listen to and get great advice (and stories!) from.  This sub-forum used to be a treasure trove of good info from seasoned hunters back when I was first trying to teach myself how to chase a turkey.

Lot of those wise voices are....well they aren't allowed to come here anymore.


----------



## Gaswamp (Mar 22, 2022)

Huntinfool said:


> Man it's good to see a bunch of these old names that I used to come on here to listen to and get great advice (and stories!) from.  This sub-forum used to be a treasure trove of good info from seasoned hunters back when I was first trying to teach myself how to chase a turkey.
> 
> Lot of those wise voices are....well they aren't allowed to come here anymore.


glad to see u back...If I remember right didn't u have a duded up single shot


----------



## Huntinfool (Mar 23, 2022)

Yeh.  Gun Docc set it up for me a while back.  It's just an old H&R Pardner Jr that he milled out to accept a choke and put a first run fastfire on it.  It's not a fancy gun.  But it sure does shoot a pattern.

I think my son is secretly hoping I'll die early so he can have my Dixon vest and that gun!


----------



## morris (Mar 24, 2022)

deerfeather said:


> Frank Cox is an old head conductor from the railroad...Let me try to explain to yall something, have you ever worked for a company that trys to fire you the day they hire you? and every day till you retire! That is how railways treat T/E employees. "conductors and engineers"..I have 20+ years on the railroad and have seen and can tell you, people have no idea what its like to be on call 24/7 and never no when your going to work and take a train 200 miles away from your home terminal and get stranded for days out of town in a ragged motel, only to come to work and trainmasters try to fire you for anything! ASK ANYONE WHO WORKS FOR CSX OR NS IN GEORGIA!!!!!!!!! { Im just saying, MR, COX has been treated like crap and unappreciated for years} And thats why he dont give a crap what people think or say about him!!! What im trying to say is imagine being on a loaded 20,0000 ton coal train you cant stop and people stand in front of you on the rail and commit suicide or you hit several cars that ran the crossing gates. Or you almost hit a propane truck or school bus loaded with kids,,,The job is stressful enough and then add the fact that its highly dangerous of coupling yourself up between cars or getting rolled into the side of a building or trip an fall under the freight cars! Then you got trainmasters hiding in the bushes trying to catch you making one mistake or rule violation. I n which you have over 6000 operating rules and timetables you have to know by heart, and a Union who has no power to strike or defend you!!! Its a clown show! LF COX worked there as i do. I cant say i know the man, but i do know who he worked for more than 30 years and im sure hes aggrevated and thats why i believe he dont give a crap what people say about him!!!  "IM JUST SAYING" LOL...



Amen!!! CSX sucks!


----------



## ssramage (Mar 24, 2022)

Huntinfool said:


> Yeh.  Gun Docc set it up for me a while back.  It's just an old H&R Pardner Jr that he milled out to accept a choke and put a first run fastfire on it.  It's not a fancy gun.  But it sure does shoot a pattern.
> 
> I think my son is secretly hoping I'll die early so he can have my Dixon vest and that gun!



Back in the day, your gun is the one that inspired me to dig my old 20 gauge out of the closet and have Gun Docc work it up. This gun was the last Christmas gift I ever got from my mom and it means a lot to put it to use every Spring. I came real close to buying a Benelli or Franchi this Spring, but just can't bring myself to not use this gun. If my house were on fire, and I could grab one material thing, it would be this gun. 

I have a .410 that I bought for my boys that was set up by SumToy very similarly. Both of these guns will flat out shoot.


----------



## Gut_Pile (Mar 24, 2022)

fountain said:


> Like 0…none??   See if you can con him into for just one…then call me.  Lol.  I talked to many years ago but haven’t in a good while now



Like zero. He hasn't made one in a long time and has no plans on making any more


----------

